# Official Game Thread: Detroit @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / FSN Det / NBAL



## BenDengGo

<center> *Beasts On The Boards* 








*VS*









*Detroit Pistons (48-27) (19-18 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (44-32) (25-13 at home)









United Center, Monday April 11th, 2005
Detroit @ Chicago 7:30pm	CSN-CHI / FSN Det / NBALP*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Colorado-6'3-BILLUPS <> UConn-6'7-HAMILTON <> Kentucky-6'9-PRINCE <> UNC-6'11-WALLACE <> Virginia Union-6'9-WALLACE*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*JacksonState-6'2-HUNTER <> Florida Int.-6'2-ARROYO <> TexasTech-6'7-HAM <> Alabama-6'9-McDYESS*

*---*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


*Season Series*







vs








89 @ 82
80 vs 87
100 @ 89
2-1

*150pts for the one who predicts the score closest. +100pts Bonus for exact score*


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Bulls 91
Pistons 88


----------



## LegoHat

I think this will be a very close game, with the Bulls as the winners.

Bulls 98

Pistons 95


----------



## El Chapu

Pistons 88
Bulls 82

Prince 19 points, 11 rebounds, 5 assists


----------



## BG7

Bulls 93
Pistons 87


----------



## such sweet thunder

98










88


----------



## BenDengGo




----------



## BenDengGo




----------



## Frankensteiner

Statement game for us with the Pistons coming off a hard fought game with the Heat.

Bulls 89
Pistons 85


----------



## 7thwatch

Pistons 89
Bulls 81


----------



## Copper

Pistons 97
Bulls 88


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

92










78


----------



## bullet

Bulls 90

Pistons 88

Ben with 23 pts


----------



## Hustle

Ford 85
Boeing 89


----------



## Half-Life

87















84


----------



## mizenkay

*89*













*83*


----------



## such sweet thunder

hey miz: 

who did the hand statue?


----------



## mizenkay

such sweet thunder said:


> hey miz:
> 
> who did the hand statue?



anjelica houston's husband, renowned sculptor *robert graham*


----------



## HookEmHorns

Illinois 86

Michigan 94


----------



## such sweet thunder

Dont forget to place your u-cash wagers :

Event Outcomes

Pistons to Win (-1)
Outcome information
Current odds 1/1 (1.00)
Number of bets placed 16
Total amount staked 62369
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won

Lope31 25185 1/1 (1.00) -
Premier 14765 1/1 (1.00) -
kamego 11394 1/1 (1.00) -
StephenJackson 4315 1/1 (1.00) -
byrondarnell66 2000 1/1 (1.00) -
sherwin 1500 1/1 (1.00) -
DwyaneWade4MVP 1000 1/1 (1.00) -
P2TheTruth34 700 1/1 (1.00) -
BBB 600 1/1 (1.00) -
truebluefan 500 1/1 (1.00) -
BackwoodsBum 100 1/1 (1.00) -
Kirk20 100 1/1 (1.00) -
NR 1 100 1/1 (1.00) -
Dino Radja 75 1/1 (1.00) -
master8492 20 1/1 (1.00) -
hihofink 15 1/1 (1.00) -



Bulls to Win (+1)

Outcome information
Current odds 1/1 (1.00)
Number of bets placed 3
Total amount staked 1320
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won

such sweet thunder 1000 1/1 (1.00) -
goNBAjayhawks 300 1/1 (1.00) -
chapi 20 1/1 (1.00) -


----------



## kukoc4ever

90








88


----------



## ChiBron

Ben's gotta be due...

Bulls 91
Pistons 87


----------



## JRose5

*Yea, I'm a huge Kid Rock fan, I'll admit, but still..*








99








93


----------



## numlock

bulls 89

pistons 85


----------



## fl_flash

This should be one ugly, slow, defensive game.

First one to 85 wins.

Bulls 88
Pistons 82


----------



## such sweet thunder

Ben Wallace controls the tip on a tap to Billups.


Swipe by duhon. Bulls push other direction.

Nocioni works in the post, but misses a turnaround.

Offensive foudl on Antonio Davis .


----------



## such sweet thunder

Rasheed with the bucket in the post. Pistons 2-0.

Othella from his money spot rims out. Davis misses the put back.

Rip sheds hinrich pitches outside for Prince for the 3. 5-0 Detroit.


----------



## mizenkay

aaahhhhhh.

nocioni with the haircut!

no more shaggy!!

bzzzzzzz.


----------



## BealeFarange

Um...I'm stuck at work finishing up a project and I'll be here all night. Is there an audio feed I can get on the internet somewhere? I don't even have a radio here...


----------



## such sweet thunder

Nocioni with a steller haricut.

Harrington hits from his money spot. 5-2 Bulls.

Sheed misses on a floater in the paint. 

Hinrich misses from just inside the arc.

Hamilton runs the other way and misses on a layup. 

Duhon plays to Hinrich who hits at the top of the key. 5-4 Detroit.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Nocioni corner jumper. He may be a rookie but he has a very good hair cut. 7 all.

Taysan hits another 3. 10-7 Detroit. 

Harington pushes inside and scores. 10-9 Detroit. D town announcers are impressed.

Time out on the floor.


----------



## mizenkay

great pbp so far *sweet thunder*

i didn't even RECOGNIZE nocioni at first.

lol.

edit: i hate digital cable sometimes. my picture keeps freezing up.

:curse:


----------



## VincentVega

Eligible, not too stupid
Intelligible, and cute as cupid
Knowledgable, but not always right
Salvagable, and free for the night
But my heart's runnin' 'round like a chicken with its head cut off

dayam i love that song


----------



## such sweet thunder

Billups at the top of key pitches to Hamilton in paint; blocked by hinrich.

Nocioni misses layup in the paint. 

Billups on the drive, gets fouled. Hits both freethrows, clock work. 12-9 Detroit.

Hinrich left wing -- hits again. He's hot tonight.

Steal by Hinrich on the other end.

Hinrich -- same wing shot -- this time rimming out. 

Hamilton to wallace in the paint. Easy layup. 14 - 11 Pistons.


----------



## VincentVega

Noc should die his hair black so he and Hinrich could sorta confuse people from time to time. That's what I'm about. Strategery.


----------



## VincentVega

Du with 4 assists and 2 steals thus far.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Hinrich misfiring on a challenged 3 at the top of the arc. 

Detorit misfires on other end.

Harrington blocked in the paint by Sheed. To Rip running the other way. Back to Sheed rewarding the big man. Fouled by Hinrich. Sheed hits one of two. 15-11.


----------



## jnrjr79

86










90


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Glad Ben is in. Our offense is struggling.


----------



## VincentVega

Ben.............


----------



## such sweet thunder

Ben Gordon with the Giant Killer. 

Detroit announcers, "A 2000 version of Vinny Johnson." Thats high praise.

Back and forth until Arroya hits from just within the arc. 17-13. Detroit. 

Benny Adams T'd up; Gordon hits the ft. 17-14.


----------



## VincentVega

Velociraptors beating the Smart Runners beginning of the 4th.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Tyson springs Hinrich on the screen; he cuts in the lane but misses the layup. AD with the put back. 17-16 D town.

Detroit announcers, "The Best offensive rebounder in the game has just checked in [Tyson]." More high compliments from the announcing team of Ben Wallace.

Chandler misses the hook in the paint.

Prince on Noc at the top of the key. Ball swings. Arroya misses from just inside right arc.

Wallace gets o board. McDyess from Left wing. 

Gordon misses. Chandler miss. Taps it back in. 
19-18 D town.


----------



## ChiBron

Ben's running circles around AD.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Hunter oop to Wallace. And 1. . . but now we get to see Big Ben shoot fts . Ben misses. 21-18 Detroit.

Hinrich, P and R to Chandler. Out of control into the lane. Offensive foul .

Wallace pass deflected by Duhon out of bounds.

Reiner checks in .

Arroya barrels into the lane out of control misses the layup. But, loose ball foul on Chandler. Thats 2 on Chandler and he sits. Noc back in.

Arroya hits 1-2 . Det up 22-18.


----------



## ChiBron

Expect a lot of booing at the refs tonight from the crowd. Pistons get more "respect"(BS calls) then any team in the league.


----------



## BealeFarange

sst, great pbp...but I've got work to do and all I'm doing is refreshing the board!


----------



## such sweet thunder

Hinrich off the screen for three. Airball. Bulls are 8-25 from the field. 

McDyess misses a turnaround at the top of the key. 

Bulls the other direction. Gordon hits from the ft line off an on-the-ball-screen.

Rip Hamiton inside, but Noc draws the O-foul! D town 22-20.

Griffen skids into a wing jumper. Air Ball.

Quarter ends Pistons by 2. 22-20.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Thats what I'm here for . Not only my own procrastination, but others as well!


----------



## Frankensteiner

SPMJ said:


> Expect a lot of booing at the refs tonight from the crowd. Pistons get more "respect"(BS calls) then any team in the league.


I wish the crowd would make some sort of noise. Bulls - 6 PF, Pistons - 1 PF.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

hey I guess the Pistons don't foul anybody more than once a quarter


----------



## such sweet thunder

Harrington scores inside despite contact from Wallace. 

Hunter oop to Wallace again. 

Noc misses another jumper. 

Hunter breaks other way misses layup.

Gordon on the outlet hits another giant killer. 24-24.


----------



## HookEmHorns

I love the traveling in the NBA


----------



## HookEmHorns

Enough with the giant killer for ben, how about the giant flipper?


----------



## such sweet thunder

Again more Vinnie Johnson comments from the Detroit crew.

Nocioni from a nice square jumper 3 feet inside the 3 point arc.

holding foul on Griffin running the other direction. 
26-26.


----------



## BealeFarange

Sounds like Gordon is having a big game...

(I've typed THREE WORDS...)


----------



## HookEmHorns

Pistons are have hit their foul quota for the quarter.


----------



## ChiBron

All their fouls are offensive fouls. Some great flopping going around


----------



## such sweet thunder

Ben Wallace with another put back. 

Noc draws another o foul. this time on a flop from wallace.

Harrington hits again; hes really playing well. Time out on the court 28-28.

Rip with 2 fouls.


----------



## mizenkay

VincentVega said:


> Noc should die his hair black so he and Hinrich could sorta confuse people from time to time. That's what I'm about. Strategery.


lol. kirk would have to do the goatee thing. but i like it!

strategery!!


----------



## ChiBron

I just hate that last offensive play. Give it to Ben, watch him dribble and shoot a clank. A bit more creativity, please.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Duhon marches the ball up the court. Pass in deep to harrington. no good on the turnaround.

pistons run the other direction. billups into corner. tries the dump into wallace. out of bounds. billips hits from the corner of the ft line. 30-28 pistons.

griffin misses on a corner jumper.

othella with a steal but the ball is batted out of bounds. 

nocioni with a tough rebound. up-and-down.

Griffen goes to the line off of the break. Hits 2 of 2; 30-30.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Nocioni giving McDyess troubles -- whining about foul. 

Billups gets fouled; one of two. 31-30 Detroit.


----------



## BealeFarange

such sweet thunder said:


> 30-30.


It's pretty incredible that we're shooting poorly and we're tied with the defending champions and central division leaders WITHOUT Eddy Curry.

Bulls fans have a lot to be thankful for.

:clap: 

I have a lot to be fired for. 

:clown:


----------



## JRose5

Toronto 89
Pacers 87

1:54 to play.
Rose 25 points.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Harrington fumbles the ball in the paint -- trying to do too much now.

Leads to a fast brake. Prince on the flush. 33-30 Detroit.

Noc misses jumper. Griffen misses jumper. Bulls with another board. Griffen inside. 33-32 Pistons.

Prince misses on a runner. Bulls the other way running. Hinrich misses a j. Bulls rebound again.

Hinrich with a cut into the lane. misses layup.

another bulls board. Pargo hits jumper right corner. Bulls take a 34-33 lead. 12 second chance points.


----------



## such sweet thunder

sheed withwith a wing jumper. 5 points for him.

Griffen hits on a running jumper in the lane. 35-36 Bulls. Help from unusual sources with the injuries.

Pistons miss a J. Rebound Harrington. Pistons announcers, "It's amazing what winning can do for a franchise. You'd look at this five on the floor and not think that they can do anything." 

Time out on the court. Bulls by 1.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Steal by Arroya. Griffin grabs him denying fast break opportunity. The Polish rifle in off the bench. 

Arroya yo yo dribble. Hinrich body checks hinrich out of bounds Richard Dent style.


----------



## BealeFarange

> 12 second chance points.


Hurrah Bulls!!!



> Pistons announcers, "It's amazing what winning can do for a franchise. You'd look at this five on the floor and not think that they can do anything."


:laugh: 

If you had told me that we were playing these five in April before the season, I'd have told you that I didn't care and that I'd have sworn off the Bulls for good at that point. Either that or Skiles would have driven me to the loony house. 

My, my!


----------



## VincentVega

such sweet thunder said:


> Hinrich body checks hinrich out of bounds Richard Dent style.


Kind of like Edward Norton Jr's meeting with his boss in Fight Club?


----------



## such sweet thunder

Pistons with a bucket 37-36. Gordon misses a 3. Arroya tough shot on the other side with a hand in his face. Pargo runs into the paint fumbles ball. 

Arroya the other direction, no look feed to Billups. He's making a play to be included on Detroit's playoff roster.

Pargo for the 3 on the other side off a 2 man trap. Det 41-39.

Billups, hounded by Gordon -- good D. Arroya with another J; misses but Pistons get an O board. Corner to Prince. Mised a 3. Noc with outlet on the break. Piatkowski fouled and 1 with a layup off the left lane. Misses ft 41-41.


----------



## mizenkay

> Hinrich body checks hinrich out of bounds Richard Dent style.



talk about HUSTLE!!

for those following along at home or office - it was billups.

:wink: :biggrin:


lol. detroit announcers. you don't get that very often from the rifleman.

meanwhile i think it was haircut day yesterday - pike got a trim, reiner with the buzz cut and the aforementioned nocioni coif.


----------



## such sweet thunder

VincentVega said:


> Kind of like Edward Norton Jr's meeting with his boss in Fight Club?


 Sorry -- Hinrich tackles Billups out of bounds. 

Skiles with a T.

Edit: It was fightclub-esque, though .


----------



## mizenkay

*thunder you are doing a stellar job!*

i've got your back.


----------



## mizenkay

i missed it  what did skiles do to warrant the tech??


----------



## such sweet thunder

Sheed with a missed 3 to end the half. 41 all standoff going into the locker room.

Game note: The best thing that happened to the Bulls all game was Prince hitting his first three. He could be terrorizing our wing men if he was more aggressive to the hoop.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Didn't look like much -- perhaps a make up for the one we drew at the beginning of the game.


----------



## BealeFarange

Sweet god...does someone want to write a marketing document directed towards the power industry? It only has to be 10-15 pages, or so...

Come on! Sounds like FUN right????!!!

Maybe the Bucket Boys have an opening? 

I want to see a lead at half-time...and I don't want to see Pike missing any more free throws!

(And I'd like to see more of this * excellent * play-by-play from SuchSweetThunder!) 

:biggrin:


----------



## MLKG

The "Skiles tech" was actually a defensive 3 seconds on Pargo.


----------



## such sweet thunder

I just saw "lil german" dude yelling. figured it must have been a t. thanks for the correction.


The future of the power industry is troubled by multi-faceted issues that require comprehensive solutions. [fill in name of company] combines decades of research with world-class customer service to offer the best in [fill in product]. . . getting tired .


----------



## mizenkay

total aside:

have you guys seen the furbie campaign for aquafina water? compelling and disturbing all at the same time. 

that'll take the taste of tennis ball right outta your yap.

lol.


----------



## Frankensteiner

Hinrich 2-9, Gordon 3-10, Nocion 2-9. So I ask, who the hell is making all these shots keeping us in the game?


----------



## BealeFarange

Captain Adrian to the rescue!!


----------



## VincentVega

Frankensteiner said:


> Hinrich 2-9, Gordon 3-10, Nocion 2-9. So I ask, who the hell is making all these shots keeping us in the game?


Fire Skiles!


----------



## mizenkay

BealeFarange said:


> Captain Adrian to the rescue!!


with trusty sidekick Kid Pargo by his side! :laugh:


----------



## fleetwood macbull

shudder to think of the Bulls without Othella Harrington

*Shudder*


----------



## such sweet thunder

Hamilton misses on the cut; Bulls other direction. Duhon misses wide on the three. Over the back on AD going for the board.

Billups pitch to sheed at the top of the 3 point arc. Detroit rebound blocked by Noc. Other direction. Noc gets fouled on a layup in the lane. Hits 1 of 2. 41-42 Bulls.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Detroit gets a 24 second violation on tough Bulls defensive. 

Davis hand off to Kirk; Hiny misses jumper at the corner of the key. 

Sheed with a short jumper going the other way. 43-42 Det.

Nocioni to Harington at the top of the lane. Misses awkward J. Pistons up the court but turn the ball over. Bulls the other way. Offensive foul on Harrington. Wallace flops in the paint .


----------



## ChiBron

Offense NOT looking good. Our best play is giving it to Noce on the break and watch him create and attempt an ugly looking layup/floater.

Time to put Ben in.

Down 7


----------



## such sweet thunder

Hamilton misses an easy lay-up. Hinrich the other direction. Duhon misses an open, side 3. Billups hits a wing jumper coming the other direction 45-42.

Noc knifes into the lane. Outside to Duhon, who pushes towards the basket. turnover. Billups the other way. Prince draws a fall on the fast bareak. hits 1 of 2. Det 46-42.

Noc in the post tries a skip fead to Pargo. ball goes out of bounds for the turnover. Prince with his back to the basket; misses the turnoaround. Hinrich misses a layup on the other end. 

This is ugly.

Billups hits anothe 3 to end the misery. Pistons with the largest lead of the game 49-42.


----------



## VincentVega

SPMJ said:


> Time to put Ben in.


If we don't put Ben in, I say Skiles needs to go.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Pargo with the dribble five on the clock. Throws up an airball. Chandler reboounds the miss. And 1. Missses the ft 49-44 Pistons. 

Billups to Prince in the paint. Offensive foul drawn by the Polish rifle . Detroit is trying to exploit Prince in the paint this half. Halftime adjustment. 

Bulls nothing, Pistons back up the court. Prince misses in the post again.

"Required weekly Test for my cable company"

If I were only making this up. 

game back on. 49-44 teams go to timeout with 4:53 left in the third.


----------



## mizenkay

this quarter is a slopfest.

:sour:


----------



## ChiBron

We're gonna set some season lows for a qtr if somebody doesn't start hitting soon. We have TWO FREAKIN' PTS in 7 mins. of play!!


----------



## Wynn

Surprising that as physical as these two clubs are there aren't more FTA. Can't see the game, are we not getting physical tonight?


----------



## MLKG

Wynn said:


> Surprising that as physical as these two clubs are there aren't more FTA. Can't see the game, are we not getting physical tonight?


It's the most physical game I've seen all season. Only problem is the officials refuse to call anything but offensive fouls.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Ben Gordon misses wide open corner J. He's not comfortable yet. Give him 5 minutes.

Billups airballs a 3 on the other side. Piatkowki misses a b-line ot the hole going the other way. Bulls grab the rebound. Pargo to a cutting Chandler for the layup. 49-46.

Chicago shooting is horrbile but they are still in the game. Foul on Wallace for an illegal screen on Ben Gordon. 

P and pop; AD hits a j off the glass. 49-48 Det.

Billups on another 3 off the Hamilton feed for detroit. Another J for davis 52-50 Det.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Hamilton into the lane. Foul on Ben Gordon on the reach in. Hamilton to the line for two shots. Automatic with 2 fts. 54-50 Detroit.

Hinrich hounded up the court by rip. to Chandler of the P and R. Chandler misses short jumper. 

Detroit the other way but with the turnover. Gordon takes it one on one. Misses a layup. But Tyson with huge finish. Detroit announcers, "oh my goodness."


----------



## VincentVega

Rip, Hinrich and Gordon are a combined 6-33 from the field.


----------



## BealeFarange

Mike luvs KG said:


> It's the most physical game I've seen all season. Only problem is the officials refuse to call anything but offensive fouls.


I don't know why this made me laugh out loud...I guess the game I'm picturing in my head involves a lot of reckless charging and a lot of funny faces.

Thankfully, I was able to write eleven more words. I'm well on my way to finishing this document because of this slow quarter...:sigh:


----------



## ChiBron

WTF are we going to AD in the post for? :curse:

That play just totally killed our momentum.

And Ben's shooting just continues to be pathetic


----------



## such sweet thunder

54-52 Detroit. Wallace hits a jumper? 10 and 10 for big ben. Gordon the other way. Draws a foul on rip; non shooting. Gordon misses another wing J. Pistons with final shot of corner.

Billups top of key. Bullet pass inside. Ball fumbled back outside to Billups who hits a short jumper. 58-52 at the end of 3.


----------



## VincentVega

If one of Hinrich, Gordon or Noc decides to hit some shots, Bulls win.


----------



## shagmopdog

I think kirk and Noc will close out this game.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls shotting 32%. ;(


----------



## fleetwood macbull

and you see games where the refs can't stop blowing whistles....

and you see games like this...where refs can't find their whistles

NBA officials........catch the robotic like consistency of them


----------



## BealeFarange

> If one of Hinrich, Gordon or Noc decides to hit some shots, Bulls win.


:gopray: 

This doesn't seem like TOO much to ask, does it? 

Are the Bulls looking really good defensively or is Detroit matching our offensive futility?


----------



## shagmopdog

O please get pike the hell out of here and put someone else in!


----------



## such sweet thunder

close game. all game. 

noc to the hole misses layup. loose ball foul on tc. 

detroit announcers, make good point about how if you block tc out in the traditional way, he'll just grab it over your head. you have to modify your play. 

detroit nothing. gordon little floater off the glass! lets hope hes heating up. gordon with 9. 58-54. 

Mcdyess hits off the glass. wanted the foul. 60-54. 

hinrich misses open look. other way.

hamilton throws it out of bounce; out of control.


----------



## VincentVega

Rip's having one of his worst games of the season.


----------



## such sweet thunder

hinrich at the top top gordon. lost the ball going to the hoop. gordons pissed. rare show of emotion. 

hinrich draws an o-foul on billups with a flop. delay of game warning on rip hamilton. 

Chandler slapped inside by a number of Pistons; goes to the line. 2-2 at the line; 60-56.


----------



## shagmopdog

VincentVega said:


> Rip's having one of his worst games of the season.


Good he usually is the bull killer.


----------



## shagmopdog

Pike Is Useless Get Him Out!!! Now Now Now!!! Put In Griff Or Something.


----------



## Future

GOrdon ain't hitting ****... wut the hell is going on.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Arroya on right wing. Great pass to mdyess for the bucket inside. 62-56.

Hinrich with wing jumper. kirk 3-13. 62-58 Pistons.

Detroit pass intercepted. Gordon with the ball. Takes on the whole Pistons and misses .

Arroya the other way with a no-look to rasheed for the flush. "As pretty as it gets." Pistons 62-56.


----------



## Wynn

VincentVega said:


> Rip's having one of his worst games of the season.


As stated earlier, I can't see the game, but given both teams' reputations for defense, I've got to imagine the offensive futility on both ends of the court is for good reason.


----------



## ChiBron

To Ben - ATTACK the fu*king BASKET!! :curse: 

Down 6.

The UC crowd for once seems ready to make some noise and we just aren't giving them anything offensively after getting stops.


----------



## mizenkay

kirk finally hits.

detroit annoucers saying ben is monopolizing the ball


----------



## MLKG

BealeFarange said:


> Are the Bulls looking really good defensively or is Detroit matching our offensive futility?


Both teams are being given equal license to slap, hack, elbow, punch, kick, bite, body slam, head butt, club, knife, and taser each other which has made the points tough to come by.


----------



## Wynn

Wow! 20 offensive rebounds either means we're rebounding madmen or we're shooting 32% from the field.....

...to bad the answer is "B"


----------



## mizenkay

threeeee kirk!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder

Piston's looking to win 10th in a row in Chicago :surprise:

Harrington takes 18 steps. Thats traveling, even in the NBA; argues call going back up court .

Tyson with big board. Hinrich hits again. Hes got 9. 64-61. 

Arroya on a misfire. Hinrich the other way. Forces a jumper. Piatkowski grabs the ball with Prince. Jump ball.


----------



## VincentVega

Future said:


> GOrdon ain't hitting ****... wut the hell is going on.


The past four weeks.


----------



## ChiBron

Boy that would've been sweet if it went in.

Harrington with the dumb goaltending :curse:

Down 6 again :sigh:


----------



## BealeFarange

Can someone say how much time is left in their next update? ESPN "Realtime" isn't even close...thanks, INSIDER!  

You all rule, btw.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Piatkowski loses the jump :shock:.

Arroya books up court for an open layup; and 1 . Detroit 67-61. 

6:40 LEFT. Hinrich misses layup but Chandler with a finish. "Dennis Rodman like instincts on the offensive glass."

Arroya with an o-board; stumbles in lane. Tied up by Harrington. Jump Ball.


----------



## ChiBron

BealeFarange said:


> Can someone say how much time is left in their next update? ESPN "Realtime" isn't even close...thanks, INSIDER!


6 minutes.


----------



## mizenkay

det anncrs:

tyson displaying a rodman like instinct on the offensive glass


----------



## such sweet thunder

Bad toss by refs. Toss again. Piatkowski grabs the tip. Hinrich P and R to Harrington who was held by Rip. Bulls hangin in there. Time out. 67-63 Pistons.


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk's balling now :yes:

FTs from here on for us.

Othella can cut the lead down to 2

Timeout.


----------



## VincentVega

Arroyo is playing well.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Skiles needs to put Ben in NOW!

they are over on fouls takes every play to the basket! now!


we can win if we do this


----------



## such sweet thunder

Gut check. Do we win this? I say yes -- on come from behind.


----------



## shagmopdog

Hmmmm K Time For Pike Out Now....


----------



## such sweet thunder

Bulls beating the Pistons on the offensive glass. 6 offensive boards for tyson alone.

Harrington at the ft line. 2-2. 67-65 Pistons. Harrington with 10 pts.
Billups; spin move; misses. tap missed. BUlls other direction.

"Bulls always know they have their defense to lay upon in tough times."

Polish rifle misses a J. Sheed misses a 3. Hinrich the other way. 5:00 left to go.
Nocioni with bad shot at the top of the key. miss. Prince was held on a cut to the basket. foul on noc. ad in for harrington. 

crowd screams for gordon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shagmopdog

ben Time!!!!!!!


----------



## BealeFarange

I like the sound of Detroit being in the penalty...provided the refs tighten this one up down the stretch for the ol' home team. 

I also like the sound of Kirk taking a more active role in the offense...coincidental with Ben's being on the bench? Hmm?


----------



## Bulls4Life

Bulls are playing poorly, the refs are giving them NO RESPECT at home and they're still right there with the defending world champions!!!!!! All that without 2 starters who are arguably 2 of their top 5 players!!!!!

This team is a monster!

:djparty:


----------



## ChiBron

What the heck is Prince arguing about? 

TIE GAME!


----------



## mizenkay

bulls *will* win this game

67-67

here we go.


----------



## such sweet thunder

sheed misses floater. detroit misses tip. 

gordon draws a foul on prince coming around screen. prince is comlaining. crowd yelling for t.

gordon hits 2-2; 67-67. Prince guarding Gordon? Interesting?

Crowd yelling "lets go Bulls"

Hamilton in post on gordon. Hits turnaround. Money. 69-67.


----------



## VincentVega

Ben -- attack, attack, attack.


----------



## BealeFarange

SPMJ said:


> TIE GAME!


 :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ChiBron

Finally feeling the crowd


----------



## such sweet thunder

Hinrich splits the D; pass to Tyson who is fouled in the paint.

Ty makes 2-2, bucking his 67% ft percentage; 69-69. 

3:30 left. 

Billups fouled at the top of the key. 4th team. Next whistle is pistons in the bonus.


----------



## shagmopdog

Ok come on lets not do this crap again refs....lets have the players decide the outcome.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Billups sells Gordon on a fake and drills a J. 71-69. Hinrich misses. Davis big rebound. Offensive foul on Hinrich on a flop. Crowd boos. Timeout. 2:52; Pistons ball. 71-69.


----------



## ChiBron

Crunch time has arrived for the refs.

[edit] blind morons! How the [edit] is that a foul?


----------



## MLKG

SPMJ said:


> Crunch time has arrived for the refs.
> 
> [edit] blind morons! How the [edit] is that a foul?


Looked silly, but extremely consistant with what has been going on all game.


----------



## shagmopdog

SPMJ said:


> Crunch time has arrived for the refs.
> 
> [edit] blind morons! How the [edit] is that a foul?


It's a foul because we are the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## mizenkay

det. anncrs:

ben is still looking for chauncey on that shot. 


total BS foul on kirk..

damn


----------



## Bulls4Life

Bulls4Life said:


> the refs are giving them NO RESPECT at home


:curse:


----------



## shagmopdog

Im lovin the crowd so far. They are gonna erupt if we win a close one.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Beale makes Bananas dance. 

Pistons ball up by 2. Billups blocked. Hinrich the other way. "This game as a playoff feel." 

Noc to Hinrich right wing. Hits again! Tie game. 71-71.


----------



## bigdbucks

time left?


----------



## jnrjr79

You can tell it' sbeen a physical game. Everyone looks exhausted. Moving at 3/4 speed.

Hinrich!!


----------



## shagmopdog

the pistons look dead!


----------



## such sweet thunder

Sheed in on a hook against Chandler. 73-31. 

Hinirch at the top of key. Pass to Chandler. Back to Hinrich. Misses the J. Rebound Big Ben.

Billups to Hamilton off screen. Ty huge rebound.

Hinrich at the top of key. splits D to the basket for a layup 73-73, on layup over Prinnce and Wallace.

Hamilton throws pass away. Crowd on feet.


----------



## mizenkay

det. anncrs:

hinrich shooting a hot ball right now


~
tyson rebounding machine


CAPTAIN KIRK!!!

omg.


----------



## BealeFarange

such sweet thunder said:


> Beale makes Bananas dance.
> 
> Pistons ball up by 2. Billups blocked. Hinrich the other way. "This game as a playoff feel."
> 
> Noc to Hinrich right wing. Hits again! Tie game. 71-71.


 :rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: 
:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: 
:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: 
:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :banana:


----------



## Dancon7

A chance to take the lead, and AD gets the shot?!


----------



## Future

WUT WAS AD DOing!!!

edited by miz. please no more masked cursing!


----------



## Wynn

We keep tying the score.... now let's go stop somebody!


----------



## shagmopdog

Great Great.....

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron

Is AD retarded? Award for dumbest play of the game goes to AD. Didn't this moron see Ben to the right for him? Freakin'


edited by miz: please watch the masked cursing.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Offensive foul on AD. 17.5 seconds. Pistons Ball.

Billups walks up the court. to prince. one-on-one with kirk. Misses wing jumper.

OT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jnrjr79

Ot


----------



## mizenkay

Overtime!!!!


73-73


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Ad Pisses Me Off Sometimes!


----------



## truebluefan

OT should favor the bulls. Detroit played yesterday.


----------



## VincentVega

Ugly but awesome game. Great primer for the playoffs. Our young guys needed an intro course.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

SPMJ said:


> Is AD retarded? Award for dumbest play of the game goes to AD. Didn't this moron see Ben to the right for him? Freakin' .




I agree, what the hell was that?


edited by miz: please no more masked cursing


----------



## BealeFarange

Overtime! 

You've got to be kidding me...the more overtime the Bulls play, the more overtime I work...

I'm totally sleeping on the couch at work tonight and will have nothing to say to the partners tomorrow to save face.

"Uh...the Bulls...were...well...they were "on" the message board...sigh...I'll go now..."


----------



## VincentVega

Gordon & Hinrich time.


----------



## bigdbucks

Go Bulls!


----------



## Wynn

shagmopdog said:


> Im lovin the crowd so far. They are gonna erupt if we win a close one.


...and we know it won't be because of free food!


----------



## shagmopdog

Both teams look extremly tired and I hope the crowd will put us over the top.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

We need this game


STATEMENT GAME!


----------



## Dancon7

Let's hope that this OT period looks like the one against Cleveland.


----------



## Wynn

bigdbucks said:


> Go Bulls!


Yes!!

*Go Bull!!!*


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Bulls mods: Don't worry about the masked F Bombs, posted and then quoted twice (9:39-40 Central)

I gotcha covered.


----------



## qwerty

Cannot afford to let them keep on getting these offensive rebounds.


----------



## VincentVega

Our starting center and key backup SF out

33% from the field

Playing defending champs

OT and on the verge of a season sweep





Fire Skiles!!!!!!!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder

Players in foul trouble: Hamilton 4. Hinrich 4. Davis 4.

pistons win tap. 

Toss to Prince inside. Hold on Noc. Non shooting foul called.

Hamilton misses leaner. Sheed gets the board. 

Rip again. Miss. Tap Wallace. Miss. 

"Piston's are being made to work."

Noc for 3333333333333333333333333333333!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jnrjr79

Noce!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Kirk is so anti-clutch!


----------



## ChiBron

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! Kirk and Noce :banana:  :banana: 

up 5!!!!!


----------



## Dancon7

Noc and the Bulls are taking over!

78-73


----------



## Future

NOC AND KIRK COMIN UP hUgE!!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder

Tough fall away for sheed. board noc. hinrich to the rack for another layup. Timeout Pistons. 3:26. 73-78. "

Det announcers: "Hinrich has a toughness about him that reminds me of a former Chicago Bull, that by the name of Jerry Sloan"


----------



## JRose5

Hinrich with the lay in!!
Up 5!


If the Pistons lose, I'm blaming it on the lack of the mask.


----------



## jnrjr79

VincentVega said:


> Our starting center and key backup SF out
> 
> 
> Fire Skiles!!!!!!!!!


I thought he was our starting SF.

Fire Skiles!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VincentVega

Noc is good.


----------



## mizenkay

nocioni for THREEEE


rebound nocioni


it's mr. coffee time

KIRK!!!!


jerry sloan/kirk comparisons out of the det. anncrs :wink:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

VincentVega said:


> Our starting center and key backup SF out
> 
> 33% from the field
> 
> Playing defending champs
> 
> OT and on the verge of a season sweep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Skiles!!!!!!!!!


 They beat us once in Chicago. Eddy was also out that game.


----------



## ChiBron

Billups is doing one incredible job of shadowing Ben. But Kirk has just stepped HUGE in crunch time. 

I LOVE THIS GAME!!


----------



## Wynn

Geoshnas2005 said:


> We need this game
> 
> 
> STATEMENT GAME!


I think we've already made the statement. We're ahead in the season series and we just ook them to overtime w/o Big Ed! in the line-up. Do you think the Piston wants to go through a series of games this tiring? Yet the Bull play every game like this.

Now, if we win, the statement goes "Detroit, we own you!"


----------



## HookEmHorns

Nochhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Forrr 33333333333333333!


----------



## such sweet thunder

Billups with a top J. Bounces all around the rim and comes out. 3:01 left in OT. 

Hinrich in to Harrington. Back to Hinrich at top of the key. out to Noc with another 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
81-73.

he's my guy.


----------



## ChiBron

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooocccccceeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay

nocioni for THREEEE

holy haircut batman!!!


----------



## qwerty

No one can say nocioni hasn't stepped up since the news that deng is getting surgery.


----------



## ChiBron

Refs making sure the game stays close.


----------



## Dancon7

Did you see the look on Noc's face when he made that shot? Hilarious.


----------



## jnrjr79

Is that a Detroit Sucks chant? 

Crowd going nuts.


----------



## Future

DETROIT SUCKS! The crowd is bumpin tonight!! Playoff atmosphere.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Bulls running away with this in OT. Gordon picks up a cheap fall to put Billups to the line. 

Crowd is screaming "Detroit Sucks." I haven't heard a UC crowd this active since 23 hung up his sneaks!


----------



## LuolDeng

YESSSSS
DETRIOT SUCKS!!!!

THEY GOT IT GOING
Should I complement a Bulls crowd?
YES

LETS CLOSE THIS OUT BULLS


----------



## ChiBron

This is what I'm talking abt!! The crowd going just ABSOLUTELY nuts!! :banana:


----------



## Bulls4Life

Bulls4Life said:


> This team is a monster!
> 
> :djparty:


:mob:


----------



## VincentVega

I thought the United Center had a disadvantage.


----------



## BG7

Kirk called me last night, and asked me what he could do better to help the team. I told him to drive to the lane, looks like he did it to help the Bulls get into OT. Nothing better then the student taking his masters advice.


----------



## Wynn

NOCIFRIGGINONI!!!!! 

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## VincentVega

sloth said:


> Kirk called me last night, and asked me what he could do better to help the team. I told him to drive to the lane, looks like he did it to help the Bulls get into OT. Nothing better then the student taking his masters advice.


Still think we need to trade Chandler?


----------



## BealeFarange

SPMJ said:


> This is what I'm talking abt!! The crowd going just ABSOLUTELY nuts!! :banana:



AHAHAHAHH!!!! WOOOOO!!!! 


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ChiBron

C'mon TC!!


----------



## VincentVega

Pax picked up Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Nocioni and Duhon (in the 2nd round).

Decent.


----------



## such sweet thunder

I think I just heard K4E!

2:36 left. 

Ball into Hinrich; pushes up the court. to Tyson . Sheed with naer steal to Noc. back to chandler. Gordon on the bailout. Shot clock runs out because he doesn't draw iron. Skiles looks bothered.

Pistons with ball down 6. 2:00 left. Ben with a dunk. gets hammered by noc. no call. 77-81 Bulls.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Rip gets called on the makeup for the missed 24 second


----------



## BG7

VincentVega said:


> Still think we need to trade Chandler?


Him and Curry always turn it up to the superstar level for the last 2 months of the season. It happens every year.

But we need to go out and get some guys that can do it for the whole year.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Ben cuts in the lane. Out of control. Hit on foul from Billlups from behind. Bulls getting some home court cooking in this one! Well deserved.

Ball don't lie. Gordon misses first. hits second. 77-82. Bulls.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Refs must have really felt bad. Billups called, puts Ben on the line. 1 for 2.


----------



## BealeFarange

When I read "Ben goes up for the dunk" I almost wet my pants. 
Then I reailzed they have a big, dunking Ben.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Det misses shot. Ben goes up for rebound gets slight nudge. Refs give him the call on a makeup . Time out.


----------



## HookEmHorns

Wow, These Refs Are Paid Off!


----------



## ChiBron

Somebody take a gun and shoot these morons in black and white.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Then the refs blow it again on a BW goaltend.


----------



## Bulls4Life

such sweet thunder said:


> Tough fall away for sheed. board noc. hinrich to the rack for another layup. Timeout Pistons. 3:26. 73-78. "
> 
> Det announcers: "Hinrich has a toughness about him that reminds me of a former Chicago Bull, that by the name of Jerry Sloan"


That's funny because I heard Hinrich in a radio soundbite this week and he sounded a lot like Jerry Sloan.

:laugh:


----------



## VincentVega

sloth said:


> Him and Curry always turn it up to the superstar level for the last 2 months of the season. It happens every year.
> 
> But we need to go out and get some guys that can do it for the whole year.


So we need to find a replacement for Curry as well?


----------



## YearofDaBulls

The refs are terrible!!!


----------



## jnrjr79

I wonder who Larry Brown needs to get the Chicago out of now.


----------



## such sweet thunder

BealeFarange said:


> When I read "Ben goes up for the dunk" I almost wet my pants.
> Then I reailzed they have a big, dunking Ben.


  sorry. I'm still tyring to figure this out.

Wallace misses both. Ball don't lie! 77-82 Bulls 1:12 left.

Hinrich toses the ball out of bounce. Turn over.


----------



## ChiBron

C'mon Kirk, use the clock!


----------



## qwerty

It almost seems impossible to shoot free throws at 42.5% for a career.

Hamilton also misses both free throws.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Hamilton loses the ball. Reach in fall on KH. D-town announcers: "Pistons got a break on that one."

Hamilton misses first. Ball don't lie! Misses second. Ball don't lie! 77-82 Bulls. :51 left.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

What do Rip and Shaq have in common?

Those two clanks!

:bsmile:


----------



## JRose5

2 point game.

Two rushed possessions, not smart.


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk with two of the most moronic plays ever. 

Now its a game of WHO WANTS TO LOSE?? :curse: :curse:


----------



## VincentVega

Rip is having a total nightmare game.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Cpt Kirk With The Stupid Passes In The Clutch


----------



## HookEmHorns

Have the Bulls big men been taking lessons from the David Terrell school of Receiving?


----------



## such sweet thunder

Chicago wastes oppotunity at Billups comes back and sinks an unguarded three . Bulls by 2. 41.4 left. Time out Chicago.


----------



## Killuminati

Damn you Billups! :curse:


----------



## Dancon7

These teams are absolutely gassed. AD is showing his age late in this game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

jnrjr79 said:


> I wonder who Larry Brown needs to get the Chicago out of now.


Maybe Richard Gere. Shake him hard enough and out comes an overhyped musical and a gerbil.


----------



## jnrjr79

The pass to Tyson was questionable, though I think he could have fielded it. The pass to AD was fine.


----------



## The Truth

money


----------



## jnrjr79

BG = Assassin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwerty

What a time for wallace to make a three.


----------



## The Truth

omg


----------



## such sweet thunder

Hinrich to Gordon.

"Hes money. Sheed the other way for 3. 

84-83 Bulls. Steal by Wallace. 14 seconds left.


----------



## ChiBron

OMFG ANTONIO DAVIS :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Geoshnas2005

[edit] You Ad !


----------



## Future

Davis U ****in Moron!!!


----------



## The Truth

what the hell is davis doing???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls

terrible pass from Davis. terrible.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

That TO was a sign of a young team, propped up by od timers who don't have enough gas. Doesn't bode well for "next level" performance.


----------



## jnrjr79

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Maybe Richard Gere. Shake him hard enough and out comes an overhyped musical and a gerbil.


LOL @ the gerbil.


----------



## Dancon7

AD screws up again! WTF!!!


----------



## shagmopdog

Woooooow
Great Tyson for being potg but we may still lose?


----------



## Bulls4Life

YearofDaBulls said:


> The refs are terrible!!!



Yeah, and they suck too.


----------



## The Truth

hey, at least nocioni took out one of their shooters


----------



## BG7

I ****ing hate you Davis

....just joining the trend....


----------



## such sweet thunder

Noc knocks out Prince with an inadvertant elbow. well if we don't win, we'll have something to take away. [i kid]. Prince is pissed. sent to bench for band-aid. Pistons burn another time out.


----------



## ChiBron

That's quite simply the worst pass I'VE EVER SEEN. Antonio Davis should be taken to the doctor after this game for making the two most moronic, absolutely inexcusable plays of this great season for us.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

If we lose Kirk and Ad cost us this game!


----------



## The Krakken

Looks like AD is shaving points tonight.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Wow, 80+ ppl viewing this thread.. awesome.. come on bulls pulll this out!


----------



## The Truth

:gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## HookEmHorns

Oh god not the Jonathan Quinn school of passing as well.


----------



## bigdbucks

need a stop more than ever!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> That TO was a sign of a young team, propped up by od timers who don't have enough gas. Doesn't bode well for "next level" performance.


Yeah, but it was AD


----------



## Killuminati

A vet like AD shouldn't be making dumb mistakes in the clutch. Inexcusable.


----------



## The Truth

HookEmHorns said:


> Oh god not the Jonathan Quinn school of passing as well.


No it wasn't the Quinn school...the pass was underthrown. :wink:


----------



## ChiBron

This will be the worst loss of the post-dynasty era if we lose.


----------



## VincentVega

SPMJ said:


> This will be the worst loss of the post-dynasty era if we lose.


No it won't.


----------



## shagmopdog

Good fricken game way to give it away AD


----------



## such sweet thunder

Billups on Duhon. Shakes him and sinks a J. 8.2 left. 85-84 Det. Who takes the last shot for Bulls???????? 

I think I know.


----------



## ChiBron

Great D Duhon 

Thank you, AD :curse:

Ben, save us.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Back off Billups. Gud Stratigizing!


----------



## The Krakken

VincentVega said:


> No it won't.


+rep.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

the way the Bull beat them on the glass, and could not put it away..shame


----------



## The Truth

:gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## ballafromthenorth

damn...


----------



## Dancon7

Any question as to who gets the ball in this situation?


----------



## The Truth

Are you guys watching a different broadcast?...because the one I'm watching isn't over yet.


----------



## shagmopdog

I dont know if Gordon can take this shot. I'd want Kirk or a big man down low


----------



## YearofDaBulls

We lost.


----------



## jnrjr79

Ick. Busted play.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Piston's win on a collapsed play.


----------



## ChiBron

Thank you, AD.


----------



## Future

Antonio Davis Is The ****in Goat!!!


----------



## shagmopdog

Pitiful.....
What kind of play was that skiles?
No one got seperation.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Sorry. No masking, but I feel your pain. 

SST


----------



## ChiBron

Worst loss of the season. This is the way we thank the crowd.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

lousy inbounds, AD nidn't have a clue what to do with it, relys on Ben for a low percentage, long distance 3 that didn't happen.


PLLLBBBBBBBBBTTTTTBBBBPPPPTTTTTTT!


----------



## qwerty

Be nice if davis could have caught the damn in bounds pass cleanly.


----------



## BG7

SPMJ said:


> This will be the worst loss of the post-dynasty era if we lose.


http://www.basketballreference.com/teams/boxscore.htm?yr=1998&b=19990410&tm=CHI


----------



## JRose5

That was retarded.

Credit to the Pistons, great poise in that final stretch.
Though they should also thank Davis, ****ing retarded.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

ah... well we gave detroit a great run.. should have won.. but i guess it wasnt in the cards tonight.. back to homework..


----------



## fleetwood macbull

that was horrible. just horrible
How???????


----------



## shagmopdog

Our last play was absolute crap! 
Out inbounds plays dont spread the floor at all!


----------



## mizenkay

midnight rule. midnight rule. midnight rule. midnight rule. midnight rule. midnight rule.

tough loss. 


det. anncrs:

_what was skiles thinking putting duhon on chauncey?_


----------



## Dancon7

If there's any question about the Bulls needing Eddy for the playoffs, I think that AD just made them moot with his goofy play down the stretch tonight. I like the guy, but he shouldn't be in the game for that long.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

we had this game, and Kirk and Ad started with the crap passes


wtf Im so pissed right now! I need to leave before I break something


----------



## VincentVega

sloth said:


> http://www.basketballreference.com/teams/boxscore.htm?yr=1998&b=19990410&tm=CHI


Kornel Davis went nuts that game.


----------



## Killuminati

Tough L considering we were up by 8 points at one point in OT. Oh well...


----------



## JRose5

mizenkay said:


> det. anncrs:
> 
> _what was skiles thinking putting duhon on chauncey?_


And they're exactly right in pondering that, what the hell was that?


----------



## Wynn

damn


----------



## The Krakken

VincentVega said:


> Kornel Davis went nuts that game.


I'd give you more rep if I could. :biggrin:


----------



## shagmopdog

Was Noc in when they made the winning shot?


----------



## Marcus13

davis is a dumb ****. can someone tell me what happened on the last play? i flipped the channel during the timeout and didnt get back in time...


----------



## Future

Antonio Davis single handing lost this game for the Bulls with his back to back TOs.... the one in the post and the BS throw right to Ben Wallace.... ****in moron. If anything he should've called a ****in TO instead of throwing it away. 

and Duhon's horrible D on Billups wasn't any better.


----------



## T.Shock

Perspective. 12 of our last 14 have been wins and guess who those two losses were to? Miami and Detroit, the two teams better than us.


----------



## ChiTownFan

It was nice of the refs to give that one away.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

VincentVega said:


> Kornel Davis went nuts that game.


stop interrupting. we're venting OK? :biggrin:


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Marcus13 said:


> davis is a dumb ****. can someone tell me what happened on the last play? i flipped the channel during the timeout and didnt get back in time...



Ill tell you, Davis gets inbound pass.....fumbles it for 4 secs....throws it to Ben with 2 seconds at about half coart Ben Air balls a short 3 pointer.


Davis puts head down and walks to dressing room!


[edit] Bum!


----------



## Future

JRose5 said:


> And they're exactly right in pondering that, what the hell was that?


Or why didn't he tell his team to call a TO with 18 secs left so they could've took it up at half court instead of having AD throw it away in the backcourt.

or why did Skiles have the play to have the inbound pass go into AD with 8 secs left?


----------



## shagmopdog

T.Shock said:


> Perspective. 12 of our last 14 have been wins and guess who those two losses were to? Miami and Detroit, the two teams better than us.


Detrioit is not better than us!!!!
We are easily 2x better than them with Deng and Curry!
We are better than them with out them.


----------



## BG7

Why did Skiles have AD in the game still.


----------



## HookEmHorns

POSTGAME SCREAMING SESSION....AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

something tells me that the midnight rule may not work tonight...definely not gunna work for me


----------



## ScottMay

This probably deserves its own thread, but I'm not up for having to slog through all the backlash from the pro-Skiles crowd.

That was as bad a coaching job of a healthy overtime lead as you will ever see in your life. From the laughably high degree of difficulty offensive playcalling to putting the ball -- repeatedly -- in the hands of a butterfingered power forward to subbing in a guy who hadn't played in upwards of an hour, real-time, to guard the likely candidate to take the Pistons last shot of the game.

Just horrible. Skiles really let us down tonight and I hope he owns up to it, because this was the worst loss of the season, bar none. The players gutted one out and played their asses off. This one is most definitely not on them.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

T.Shock said:


> Perspective. 12 of our last 14 have been wins and guess who those two losses were to? Miami and Detroit, the two teams better than us.




DETRIOT IS NOT BETTER THEN US!


GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT!


Better record yes, Better NO!


----------



## fleetwood macbull

T.Shock said:


> Perspective. 12 of our last 14 have been wins and guess who those two losses were to? Miami and Detroit, the two teams better than us.


symbolic? predictive?


----------



## KwaZulu

Lets see.... no Curry, no Deng, and we lose to the champs in OT at the end. And this is the worst loss of the season? 

GET A GRIP FOLKS. Do we have to put you all on suicide watch? We lost a tough game. That we were in it says a lot. The guys hung in there but for once the breaks didn't go our way at the end. 

So, you can either get over it and move on to the next game, or you can freak out like some here are. Yes, it sux to lose, but we are in territory we never dreamed we'd be in for a couple of years yet. 

So take a breathe, put the Kool-Ade down, and swallow a dose of reality.


----------



## The Krakken

shagmopdog said:


> Detrioit is not better than us!!!!
> We are easily 2x better than them with Deng and Curry!
> We are better than them with out them.



A stretch

A stretch

and 

A stretch.


----------



## ChiBron

Marcus13 said:


> davis is a dumb ****. can someone tell me what happened on the last play? i flipped the channel during the timeout and didnt get back in time...


We barely got the ball inbounded. Then AD couldn't even give it to Ben cleanly w/o wasting time and almost turning it over again. Ben finally got it with 3 seconds left, they already had 2 guys on him.....he shoot a 28 foot 3....AIRBALL.


----------



## Marcus13

Geoshnas2005 said:


> Ill tell you, Davis gets inbound pass.....fumbles it for 4 secs....throws it to Ben with 2 seconds at about half coart Ben Air balls a short 3 pointer.
> 
> 
> Davis puts head down and walks to dressing room!
> 
> 
> Fkn Bum!



damn so dabis had like three bad plays down the stretch?

He committed that charge i believe

then the terrible pass

then apparently he made a terrible last play


----------



## shagmopdog

I dont know why we even bother starting Davis anyways hes only worth 6 points!


----------



## Future

ScottMay said:


> This probably deserves its own thread, but I'm not up for having to slog through all the backlash from the pro-Skiles crowd.
> 
> That was as bad a coaching job of a healthy overtime lead as you will ever see in your life. From the laughably high degree of difficulty offensive playcalling to putting the ball -- repeatedly -- in the hands of a butterfingered power forward to subbing in a guy who hadn't played in upwards of an hour, real-time, to guard the likely candidate to take the Pistons last shot of the game.
> 
> Just horrible. Skiles really let us down tonight and I hope he owns up to it, because this was the worst loss of the season, bar none. The players gutted one out and played their asses off. This one is most definitely not on them.


I agree.... should of called a TO when the Bulls had the ball with 18 secs left. Horrible game management there. 

edit: watch the masked cursing ok?. we get the picture. thanks. miz


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

ScottMay said:


> This probably deserves its own thread, but I'm not up for having to slog through all the backlash from the pro-Skiles crowd.
> 
> That was as bad a coaching job of a healthy overtime lead as you will ever see in your life. From the laughably high degree of difficulty offensive playcalling to putting the ball -- repeatedly -- in the hands of a butterfingered power forward to subbing in a guy who hadn't played in upwards of an hour, real-time, to guard the likely candidate to take the Pistons last shot of the game.
> 
> Just horrible. Skiles really let us down tonight and I hope he owns up to it, because this was the worst loss of the season, bar none. The players gutted one out and played their [edit]es off. This one is most definitely not on them.


I generally support Skiles, but I can't disagree with you on this one. This was a grossly mismanaged OT.


----------



## dkg1

Pretty intense game, good atmosphere to prepare our guys for the playoffs. The crowd seemed pretty into it for a change.

I'm just joining the game thread but did bad things happen when AD touched the ball or what? I can't believe the way he pissed down his leg in OT. Oh well, gotta bounce back from this tough loss.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Marcus13 said:


> damn so dabis had like three bad plays down the stretch?
> 
> He committed that charge i believe
> 
> then the terrible pass
> 
> then apparently he made a terrible last play




correct, and Kirk had 2 stupid passes for turn overs with an 8 point lead in OT.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

HookEmHorns said:


> POSTGAME SCREAMING SESSION....AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> something tells me that the midnight rule may not work tonight...definely not gunna work for me


Only 2 beers left in the fridge. Perhaps a Tylenol PM, to clear the palate.


----------



## remlover

Are you guys blind? Did you see the set-up for the final play? Kirk was coming off an AD screen and common sense tells you that he would have gotten the ball at the top of the key....BUT the Pistons prevented Kirk from getting the ball and AD was the safety valve.

Yeah guys, AD getting the ball was what Skiles drew up on the board...keep thinking that. Maybe, just maybe the Pistons D had somethign to do w/ the final play.

Go ahead and point the finger @ Skiles, but i put the blame on our players for turning it over and taking quick shots early in the possession.


----------



## HookEmHorns

Terrible choke job.....learn how to catch the ball and give the ball to the ballhandler in a pressure situation....we need some work before the playoffs, terrible offensive sequences after that 8 point lead.

POSTGAME SCREAMING SESSION TERMINATED


----------



## shagmopdog

We need to keep the ball in Kirks hands in games like those.


----------



## such sweet thunder

ARGHARHGAARGHHARAGHARGHAARAHGAAARAHGARRA!!!!!!!!

I feel better.











Winners: 

Bulls to Win (+1)

Outcome information
Current odds 1/1 (1.00)
Number of bets placed 4
Total amount staked 3020
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won
sloth 1700 1/1 (1.00) -
such sweet thunder 1000 1/1 (1.00) -
goNBAjayhawks 300 1/1 (1.00) -
chapi 20 1/1 (1.00) -





Losers: 

Pistons to win (-1)

Outcome information
Current odds 1/1 (1.00)
Number of bets placed 22
Total amount staked 83402
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won
Lope31 25185 1/1 (1.00) -
Premier 14765 1/1 (1.00) -
kamego 11394 1/1 (1.00) -
Pejavlade 10000 1/1 (1.00) -
CJ 5300 1/1 (1.00) -
Brian 4617 1/1 (1.00) -
StephenJackson 4315 1/1 (1.00) -
byrondarnell66 2000 1/1 (1.00) -
sherwin 1500 1/1 (1.00) -
DwyaneWade4MVP 1000 1/1 (1.00) -
PhearDaPierce 863 1/1 (1.00) -
P2TheTruth34 700 1/1 (1.00) -
BBB 600 1/1 (1.00) -
truebluefan 500 1/1 (1.00) -
Twix 200 1/1 (1.00) -
BackwoodsBum 100 1/1 (1.00) -
Kirk20 100 1/1 (1.00) -
NR 1 100 1/1 (1.00) -
Dino Radja 75 1/1 (1.00) -
Kirk20 53 1/1 (1.00) -


----------



## Brian.

shagmopdog said:


> Detrioit is not better than us!!!!
> We are easily 2x better than them with Deng and Curry!
> We are better than them with out them.


Well actually we are. We played a bad game some of that can be attributed to your defense which is good but we just played in Miami yesterday. That coupled with Rip's worst game of the season and we barely beat ya.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

remlover said:


> Are you guys blind? Did you see the set-up for the final play? Kirk was coming off an AD screen and common sense tells you that he would have gotten the ball at the top of the key....BUT the Pistons prevented Kirk from getting the ball and AD was the safety valve.
> 
> Yeah guys, AD getting the ball was what Skiles drew up on the board...keep thinking that. Maybe, just maybe the Pistons D had somethign to do w/ the final play.
> 
> Go ahead and point the finger @ Skiles, but i put the blame on our players for turning it over and taking quick shots early in the possession.


If the play wasn't developing before the inbounds, we had a :20, correct?


----------



## shagmopdog

Brian said:


> Well actually we are. We played a bad game some of that can be attributed to your defense which is good but we just played in Miami yesterday. That coupled with Rip's worst game of the season and we barely beat ya.


O hell no you arent!!! We have our biggest scorer out and another big scorer in Deng. You did not earn that victory!

PISTONS DID NOT EARN THAT. THE BULLS GAVE IT TO THEM!


----------



## LuolDeng

Brian said:


> Well actually we are. We played a bad game some of that can be attributed to your defense which is good but we just played in Miami yesterday. That coupled with Rip's worst game of the season and we barely beat ya.


We were down 2 starters.
That coupled with one of Ben's worst games of the year.


----------



## HookEmHorns

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> If the play wasn't developing before the inbounds, we had a :20, correct?


correct


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Brian said:


> Well actually we are. We played a bad game some of that can be attributed to your defense which is good but we just played in Miami yesterday. That coupled with Rip's worst game of the season and we barely beat ya.




and the other *** kickings we gave you this season?


yeah thought so!


----------



## The Krakken

KHinrich12 said:


> We were down 2 starters.
> That coupled with one of Ben's worst games of the year.



To be fair, he's been having a lot of those lately.


----------



## garnett

Didn't the Wolves beat us by 50 a couple of years ago?


----------



## fleetwood macbull

remlover said:


> Are you guys blind? Did you see the set-up for the final play? Kirk was coming off an AD screen and common sense tells you that he would have gotten the ball at the top of the key....BUT the Pistons prevented Kirk from getting the ball and AD was the safety valve.
> 
> Yeah guys, AD getting the ball was what Skiles drew up on the board...keep thinking that. Maybe, just maybe the Pistons D had somethign to do w/ the final play.
> 
> Go ahead and point the finger @ Skiles, but i put the blame on our players for turning it over and taking quick shots early in the possession.


Skiles just said they wanted to get it to Kirk or Ben


----------



## P33r~

shagmopdog said:


> O hell no you arent!!! We have our biggest scorer out and another big scorer in Deng. You did not earn that victory!
> 
> PISTONS DID NOT EARN THAT. THE BULLS GAVE IT TO THEM!


This is the kind of talk that ALWAYS comes from an emotionally charged Bulls fan after a loss to the Pistons. Great game guys.


----------



## ScottMay

KwaZulu said:


> Lets see.... no Curry, no Deng, and we lose to the champs in OT at the end. And this is the worst loss of the season?
> 
> GET A GRIP FOLKS. Do we have to put you all on suicide watch? We lost a tough game. That we were in it says a lot. The guys hung in there but for once the breaks didn't go our way at the end.
> 
> So, you can either get over it and move on to the next game, or you can freak out like some here are. Yes, it sux to lose, but we are in territory we never dreamed we'd be in for a couple of years yet.
> 
> So take a breathe, put the Kool-Ade down, and swallow a dose of reality.


Don't take this personally, but I can't truck such a loseristic view of things. 

Yeah, great, they played tough and close and through a lot of adversity. 

They also squandered an EIGHT-POINT lead in overtime with 2:30 left. You have to close those out. 

Throw in the fact that Indiana and Washington won tonight, and I'm even less inclined to tolerate the "Aw, shucks, the boys played hard" routine. It's pro basketball, not Pop Warner.

But like I said, don't take it personally.


----------



## shagmopdog

We need to release or trade Davis at the end of the season 

my reasons...

1. He will be overpaid (13 mil I think)

2. He was put here to put the young guys on the right track (objective complete)

3. Hes not that great

4. Put his money towards Chandler and Curry!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

HookEmHorns said:


> correct


Then either Skiles failed to instruct that they take time if the play is blown, or there was incompentent execution of the inbounding responsibility.

There is no third choice.


----------



## remlover

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> If the play wasn't developing before the inbounds, we had a :20, correct?


And it probably should have been taken, but that is the duty of the Inbounder. Duhon was desperate to get the ball in and at the last second threw it to AD. He probably should have called a TO.

Clearly our young team lacked poise down the stretch. Who knows where AD's head was the last minute or so.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

KHinrich12 said:


> We were down 2 starters.
> That coupled with one of Ben's worst games of the year.


i guess he won't adress this post


----------



## Future

Brian said:


> Well actually we are. We played a bad game some of that can be attributed to your defense which is good but we just played in Miami yesterday. That coupled with Rip's worst game of the season and we barely beat ya.


The true barometer would be in the playoffs.... considering we don't have our major post presence in Eddy Curry and lost a vital player in Deng for the season... I don't know how you can make excuses for playing last night and Rip having a horrible game.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

ScottMay said:


> Don't take this personally, but I can't truck such a loseristic view of things.
> 
> Yeah, great, they played tough and close and through a lot of adversity.
> 
> They also squandered an EIGHT-POINT lead in overtime with 2:30 left. You have to close those out.
> 
> Throw in the fact that Indiana and Washington won tonight, and I'm even less inclined to tolerate the "Aw, shucks, the boys played hard" routine. It's pro basketball, not Pop Warner.
> 
> But like I said, don't take it personally.


can't win em all. simple, yet so true


----------



## ballafromthenorth

shagmopdog said:


> We need to release or trade Davis at the end of the season
> 
> my reasons...
> 
> 1. He will be overpaid (13 mil I think)
> 
> 2. He was put here to put the young guys on the right track (objective complete)
> 
> 3. Hes not that great
> 
> 4. Put his money towards Chandler and Curry!


Not sure many teams would be eager to take on his contract.. although it would be his final year right?


----------



## such sweet thunder

Currently Active Users: 103 (58 members & 45 guests)

such sweet thunder, ballafromthenorth, bbertha37*, BealeFarange, Blueoak, Bulls4Life, bullsville, ChiBulls2315*, ChiTownFan, CJ, Dancon7, deranged40, DerangedDisco, dkg1, El Chapu, fleetwood macbull, fl_flash*, Frankensteiner, Future, garnett, Geoshnas2005, HookEmHorns, Illstate2, Jamel Irief, jnrjr79, johnston797, JRose5*, jsuh84, KHinrich12, Killuminati, KwaZulu, Marcus13, MentalPowerHouse, Mike luvs KG, mizenkay, Mr. T*, nanokooshball, ogbullzfan, P33r~, PC Load Letter, Ragingbull33, Reciprocity Failure, remlover, ryzmah, ScottMay, shagmopdog, Sigifrith, sloth, SPMJ, spongyfungy, T.Shock, The Krakken*, the wall, TomBoerwinkle#1, VincentVega, WestHighHawk, Wishbone, Wynn*, YearofDaBulls


----------



## jnrjr79

shagmopdog said:


> We need to release or trade Davis at the end of the season
> 
> my reasons...
> 
> 1. He will be overpaid (13 mil I think)
> 
> 2. He was put here to put the young guys on the right track (objective complete)
> 
> 3. Hes not that great
> 
> 4. Put his money towards Chandler and Curry!


You may want to attend Cap School 101. Releasing Davis provides no cap relief whatsoever. A trade of course would bring back approximately the same amount of salary. Davis is going into his last year. His big overpaid contract is actually an asset.


----------



## shagmopdog

ballafromthenorth said:


> Not sure many teams would be eager to take on his contract.. although it would be his final year right?


I think but wouldnt you rather have Deng Kirk Ben Chandler (Against a strong offnesive team) or Noc ( Strong Defensive team) and then Curry


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

remlover said:


> And it probably should have been taken, but that is the duty of the Inbounder. Duhon was desperate to get the ball in and at the last second threw it to AD. He probably should have called a TO.
> 
> Clearly our young team lacked poise down the stretch. Who knows where AD's head was the last minute or so.


It was an inbounding error, but it was Skiles' job to make sure the rookie knew we had a timeout, and that he was to use it if they couldn't get it in to Kirk or Ben. As it was, he came damn close to a 5-seconds turnover.


----------



## Brian.

Future said:


> The true barometer would be in the playoffs.... considering we don't have our major post presence in Eddy Curry and lost a vital player in Deng for the season... I don't know how you can make excuses for playing last night and Rip having a horrible game.


Well thats true. If Deng did play today though Noc prolly doesn't hit those two 3's in OT.


----------



## shagmopdog

jnrjr79 said:


> You may want to attend Cap School 101. Releasing Davis provides no cap relief whatsoever. A trade of course would bring back approximately the same amount of salary. Davis is going into his last year. His big overpaid contract is actually an asset.


Can't teams buyout contracts?


----------



## ScottMay

shagmopdog said:


> We need to release or trade Davis at the end of the season
> 
> my reasons...
> 
> 1. He will be overpaid (13 mil I think)
> 
> 2. He was put here to put the young guys on the right track (objective complete)
> 
> 3. Hes not that great
> 
> 4. Put his money towards Chandler and Curry!


Tonight wasn't Davis's fault. He has been a huge, huge, huge part of the team's success this year, both through things he does on and off the court.

He shouldn't be throwing in-bounds passes in close games, he shouldn't be a second option on an inbounds play with a game in the balance, and he shouldn't be throwing high degree-of-difficulty passes in a tight OT.

All of that falls on the head coach, whose job it is to call plays appropriate for his in-game personnel and attempt to maximize players' strengths while hiding his weaknesses. Why Skiles suddenly confused Antonio Davis with a young Bill Walton is a question he'll have to answer.


----------



## jnrjr79

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> It was an inbounding error, but it was Skiles' job to make sure the rookie knew we had a timeout, and that he was to use it if they couldn't get it in to Kirk or Ben. As it was, he came damn close to a 5-seconds turnover.


He may or may not have done that. Who knows?

Also, any reasonable 7th grade basketball player would know you should call the timeout. I agree that you would reiterate that point here, but any pro should know.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

remlover said:


> Who knows where AD's head was the last minute or so.


Lets just say he is shampooing Preparation H out of his hair, as we speak.


----------



## The Krakken

shagmopdog said:


> Can't teams buyout contracts?


Still doesn't provide cap relief.


----------



## shagmopdog

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Lets just say he is shampooing Preparation H out of his hair, as we speak.


Being a vet i bet the guy really feels like crap right now.


----------



## MLKG

Bulls played a very tough game as they always do. Got a couple big shots from an unlikely source early in OT.

The turnovers were tough, but give credit where credit is due, there is a reason Ben Wallace is a multiple DPOY winner- Antonio Davis is hardly the first person he's done this to, and he won't be the last. While Larry Brown was screaming for a foul, Ben sat baiting him. It was just a great play.

Chauncey showed Ben Gordon how to get it done on both ends of the floor in the clutch. He hit some huge shots at the end while holding Gordon to only 7 points in the 4th quarter and OT combined.


----------



## jnrjr79

shagmopdog said:


> Can't teams buyout contracts?


No, not really. We bought out ERob this year, but his salary still counted against our cap. It would be the same for AD again next year.

Again, AD's expiring deal next year is an _asset_.


----------



## HookEmHorns

Can i join the Eddy Curry: Thoughts and Prayers club?

Also, They gotta call that TO when nothing is hapenning on the inbounds...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

shagmopdog said:


> Can't teams buyout contracts?


Yes, under certain circumstances, but the salary doesn't come off the books, for cap purposes. 

The link to Larry ****'s FAQ site is on the left bar. Give it a browse.


----------



## bullsville

T.Shock said:


> Perspective. 12 of our last 14 have been wins and guess who those two losses were to? Miami and Detroit, the two teams better than us.


It *seems* so simple... 

Still we should have won this one.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

HookEmHorns said:


> Can i join the Eddy Curry: Thoughts and Prayers club?


Yup.


----------



## jnrjr79

I'm a little shocked by all the hate going to Skiles for AD's gaffes. The guy is one heck of an experienced vet. He should be able to be trusted to throw a simple pass even if you reasonably can't rely on him to hit the game-winning shot.


----------



## Copper

Your team is gonna get there. Right now they lack experience. They are very physical and the refs let them get away with it, much like Detroit was accused of last year. Good luck in the post season..


----------



## Wynn

This "cut AD" talk is garbage. Some of you guys really need to take some lithium. The guy has made big play after big play with Curry out, and is a stabilizing presence 99% of the time. So today he choked it up. We all would have liked to beat the Piston tonight, but it didn't happen. I bet every person in that locker room takes this loss harder than any fool on this silly message board. I also bet that everyone in that locker room takes responsibility for the loss. I bet the only one in that locker room blaming AD is himself. The only one blaming Duhon is himself. In a one point overtime loss to the defending world champs -- minus two of your starting five -- every point, every TO, every missed FT, every clunked FG attempt equals the loss.

Go to bed, sleep on it, and wake up realizing that the world STILL revolves around you!


----------



## HookEmHorns

Copper said:


> Your team is gonna get there. Right now they lack experience. They are very physical and the refs let them get away with it, much like Detroit was accused of last year. Good luck in the post season..


Hmmmm, We didn't get away with anything....we didn't even do anything on some calls and got whistled for a foul. Does anyone else agree with me that that Chandler rebound where Wallace almost offensive goaltended was terrible? Chandler didn't even touch him from what I saw....


----------



## fleetwood macbull

jnrjr79 said:


> *I'm a little shocked* by all the hate going to Skiles for AD's gaffes. The guy is one heck of an experienced vet. He should be able to be trusted to throw a simple pass even if you reasonably can't rely on him to hit the game-winning shot.


the bolded part. Really? I'm not. They Layin in the cut


----------



## mizenkay

Wynn said:


> This "cut AD" talk is garbage. Some of you guys really need to take some lithium. The guy has made big play after big play with Curry out, and is a stabilizing presence 99% of the time. So today he choked it up. We all would have liked to beat the Piston tonight, but it didn't happen. I bet every person in that locker room takes this loss harder than any fool on this silly message board. I also bet that everyone in that locker room takes responsibility for the loss. I bet the only one in that locker room blaming AD is himself. The only one blaming Duhon is himself. In a one point overtime loss to the defending world champs -- minus two of your starting five -- every point, every TO, every missed FT, every clunked FG attempt equals the loss.
> 
> Go to bed, sleep on it, and wake up realizing that the world STILL revolves around you!




amen brother *wynn!*


midnight rule in effect.

we will crush the wizards on national tv on wednesday!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

jnrjr79 said:


> I'm a little shocked by all the hate going to Skiles for AD's gaffes. The guy is one heck of an experienced vet. He should be able to be trusted to throw a simple pass even if you reasonably can't rely on him to hit the game-winning shot.


Agreed that AD is responsible for his own gaffes.

But AD fouled things up severla times in a short period of time. I'm not overly hating on Skiles, but it is Scott's job to manage the squad, and guage who is playing well and who is not, and making sure everyone is ready to go, and knows what to do under forseeable circumstances, especially at crunch time. 

Skiles did a poor job down the stretch of managing his struggling vets and making sure his rooks were on the ball as to what to do under every circumstance.


Duhon's flub of the inbounding responsibilities wasn't as boneheaded as CWebb at Michigan in the NCAA's, but he clearly should have called for time and didn't. Either Skiles reminded him he had the :20 and could use it if the play was blown, or Skiles didn't. If Skiles did tell Duhon and Duhon didn't make the call, shame on Duhon. Otherwise, Skiles mismanaged the end of this game.


----------



## BealeFarange

this is such a bad night. i'm still at work, i don't have a change of clothes for tomorrow, i'm not done with my project (or even close) and the bulls lost a heartbreaker in overtime. 

i have a headache.


----------



## Brian.

HookEmHorns said:


> Hmmmm, We didn't get away with anything....we didn't even do anything on some calls and got whistled for a foul. Does anyone else agree with me that that Chandler rebound where Wallace almost offensive goaltended was terrible? Chandler didn't even touch him from what I saw....


It wasn't that much of a foul. The Detroit announcers said it was a make up call from the play before when they bailed out Gordon.


----------



## remlover

fleetwood macbull said:


> the bolded part. Really? I'm not. They Layin in the cut


That is an absolute fact. IMO, whenever the bulls get bounced from the playoffs...be it round 1 or 2, we will see threads aboutt Skiles not being the right coach for the Bulls' future. 

I'm have to call it a night, because some posters are driving me nuts w/ their end-of-the-world talk.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I agree that calling for us to get rid of AD is an overreaction. The man has done quite a bit this season to fill in the gaps for the bigs, and especially so with Eddy out.

But it wasn't happening for him late tonight, and Skiles needed to recognize that.


----------



## jnrjr79

fleetwood macbull said:


> the bolded part. Really? I'm not. They Layin in the cut


True. I guess I should have used the word "disappointed" rather than "shocked."


----------



## HookEmHorns

Just imagine if this game was played in Turkey. 


"In Turkey, the media wait for you outside. You go down to them, in tunnel, and sometimes, people are yelling and throwing things. They throw coins. I get hit in the head. Bleeding. There is blood." -- Mehmet Okur

Antonio Davis would be dead


----------



## BealeFarange

HookEmHorns said:


> Just imagine if this game was played in Turkey.
> 
> 
> "In Turkey, the media wait for you outside. You go down to them, in tunnel, and sometimes, people are yelling and throwing things. They throw coins. I get hit in the head. Bleeding. There is blood." -- Mehmet Okur
> 
> Antonio Davis would be dead


:yes: 

:laugh:


----------



## Mr. T

ScottMay said:


> This probably deserves its own thread, but I'm not up for having to slog through all the backlash from the pro-Skiles crowd.
> 
> That was as bad a coaching job of a healthy overtime lead as you will ever see in your life. From the laughably high degree of difficulty offensive playcalling to putting the ball -- repeatedly -- in the hands of a butterfingered power forward to subbing in a guy who hadn't played in upwards of an hour, real-time, to guard the likely candidate to take the Pistons last shot of the game.
> 
> Just horrible. Skiles really let us down tonight and I hope he owns up to it, because this was the worst loss of the season, bar none. The players gutted one out and played their asses off. This one is most definitely not on them.


Give it a rest. It never is in your eyes.


----------



## Copper

HookEmHorns said:


> Just imagine if this game was played in Turkey.
> 
> "In Turkey, the media wait for you outside. You go down to them, in tunnel, and sometimes, people are yelling and throwing things. They throw coins. I get hit in the head. Bleeding. There is blood." -- Mehmet Okur
> 
> Antonio Davis would be dead


 :
ROFLMAO!!!! We would find out exactly how fast he is though :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## GB

Win some, lose some.

The midnight rule kicks in shortly.


----------



## Wynn

It fast approaches midnight here in the Eastern Time Zone, so my posting on this loss is coming to a close. You kids in the Central revel in this loss for 1 more hour, and then get a good night's sleep and prepare to berate the coach of the year in the next game.

Peace!


----------



## Future

I took some sleepin pills to get over this loss.... nighty night..........


----------



## ScottMay

Mr. T said:


> Give it a rest. It never is in your eyes.


And it's never Skiles's fault in your eyes. I mean, I have given him a ton of credit this year. He blew it tonight. Is it going to kill you to admit that?

But you're right. Usually I'll side with the players, seeing as most of the current roster is going to be with the team far longer than Skiles is. So I'm going to tend to throw my chips in with them more often than not.


----------



## spongyfungy

Detroit made some great stops down the stretch and we just choked it down the stretch. We do not have the experience to counter theirs. Everything (except that horrid AD pass to Ben) could be attributable to the great defense Detroit plays. I don't think anyone plays that kind of gamechanging defense in the league. 

Remember Skiles lets his players play. If Fratello or Jeff Van Gundy had the reins during the OT, we'd probably win but then who knows if Noc would have gotten those 3's. The team WILL learn from this.


----------



## Mr. T

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> It was an inbounding error, but it was Skiles' job to make sure the rookie knew we had a timeout, and that he was to use it if they couldn't get it in to Kirk or Ben. As it was, he came damn close to a 5-seconds turnover.


So you were sitting courtside and know that it wasn't on Duhon for not calling the TO? Amazing how people here have it all covered. No chance at all that in a playoff type atmosphere our inexperience really began to show. 

I look at it and say, great. Better to be in this type of game and lose than beat them by 10 and think we're "all that". This might be exactly what we need going into the playoffs. 

Instead, lets make the usual case for pinpointing blame. I think the players and Skiles both probably made plenty of bad decisions just like the Pistons and Larry Brown.

BTW, the Detroit crew agreed with Duhon on Billups and said he just didn't do the job like he was supposed to (see Lindsey Hunter who they commended for doing his job on Gordon's final shot).


----------



## HookEmHorns

HAHAHA, I just looked over at the wall and what do I see, An Antonio Davis autograph from this years pre-scrimmage....and to think two of my friends got Ben Gordon....Wow, I made an awesome decision  

This card has gone from paying $1 to giving up $20 just to sell it, kinda like his contract (just kidding, he's done some good things)


----------



## Bulls4Life

The Refs decided right from the start that the Pistons should win and they did their part to make it happen.


----------



## Mr. T

ScottMay said:


> Tonight wasn't Davis's fault. He has been a huge, huge, huge part of the team's success this year, both through things he does on and off the court.
> 
> He shouldn't be throwing in-bounds passes in close games, he shouldn't be a second option on an inbounds play with a game in the balance, and he shouldn't be throwing high degree-of-difficulty passes in a tight OT.
> 
> All of that falls on the head coach, whose job it is to call plays appropriate for his in-game personnel and attempt to maximize players' strengths while hiding his weaknesses. Why Skiles suddenly confused Antonio Davis with a young Bill Walton is a question he'll have to answer.


And he was a big part of what went wrong tonight. But hey, continue on with your "anti-Skiles" agenda.


----------



## GB

spongyfungy said:


> We do not have the experience to counter theirs.



People forget that this is still a rebuilding/learning year.


----------



## spongyfungy

AD in the postgame is being really hard on himself. He's putting the loss on him and as a vet who's been in that position, he says he had to make the plays.s


----------



## ScottMay

Mr. T said:


> But hey, continue on with your "anti-Skiles" agenda.


I'll try, but I know I can't adhere to my agenda as slavishly as you do yours. 

The guy coached a ****ty overtime period, how can you possibly deny that?


----------



## Mr. T

ScottMay said:



> And it's never Skiles's fault in your eyes. I mean, I have given him a ton of credit this year. He blew it tonight. Is it going to kill you to admit that?
> 
> But you're right. Usually I'll side with the players, seeing as most of the current roster is going to be with the team far longer than Skiles is. So I'm going to tend to throw my chips in with them more often than not.


The players will absolutely be here longer. Mistakes were made by everyone in the building (players and coaches alike) whether they were from Chicago or Detroit. 

Lets be honest, if Nocioni (whom you already don't like) misses those two threes instead of makes them, you'd be blaming Skiles for that too.

It was a one point loss. Hamilton was what, 2 for 17? They shot what, about 52% from the line? We shot roughtly 35% from the field. We made some turnovers and rushed things down the stretch. We're not sure what happened on the last play. Duhon should have used a timeout - after all as you pointed out he was sitting around for an hour and should have been up with the game situation. He is our true point, right? And knowing that each side looked gassed, we're short-handed and the game is more slugfest than anything - Skiles blew it all by himself!? 

Sorry, gotta disagree.


And btw, don't assistants track timeouts, player fouls, etc.?


----------



## kukoc4ever

VincentVega said:


> Kornel Davis went nuts that game.


After that game all he would talk about was Stalin and NATO, Stalin and NATO. It was like that for the rest of the season.


----------



## The Krakken

ScottMay said:


> I'll try, but I know I can't adhere to my agenda as slavishly as you do yours.
> 
> The guy coached a ****ty overtime period, how can you possibly deny that?


Give it up man........you're not gonna win


----------



## Frankensteiner

It's 30 minutes from midnight and I can still taste vomit. This rule better work.


----------



## ChiBron

spongyfungy said:


> AD in the postgame is being really hard on himself.


Which he should be doing. That was the most painful loss in the last 7 years. He better own up for his disgraceful performance.


----------



## Mr. T

ScottMay said:


> I'll try, but I know I can't adhere to my agenda as slavishly as you do yours.
> 
> The guy coached a ****ty overtime period, how can you possibly deny that?


To be honest I was more disappointed in Kirk. I didn't like the pass to Ty or AD which both resulted in turnovers - and quick ones at that. I agree with the earlier poster that AD's probably shouldn't have been turned. 

If I was going to defend Kirk, I'd say we absolutely had to look to get something inside since we sucked from the perimeter.

I didn't like it when Billups and Hamilton scored on back to back plays shooting over Ben with ease either, but I'm not blaming those matchups on Skiles.

Personally, I would have liked to see a little more Othella at the end. But people are acting like AD played 53 minutes. He played 32 and Othella 28. You are right, AD HAS BEEN HUGE for us this year and there was no reason to think he wouldn't be just as solid tonight at the end when we needed him as he's been all year.

I don't know all of the particulars leading to Skiles decision making - anymore than anybody else here, but I can tell you that I am NOT any more pro-Skiles than I am Larry Brown (another guy you don't like, right?). I think they both make good and bad decisions. I don't think either coach really lost the game tonight.

Feel free to call me a homer, pro-Skiles, whatever. I still think this result may do us more harm than good come playoffs.


----------



## Mr. T

The Krakken said:


> Give it up man........you're not gonna win


If you're going to be rude, why not just address me directly? I disagree with ScottMay, but at least he's not trying to cheap shot me.


----------



## kukoc4ever

A couple of questions. I didn't have the benefit of replay at the UC.

Plays in the OT.

1.) Hinrich's attempted pass to the cutting Chandler on the cut. What happened... bad pass or was Chandler not cutting at full speed for some reason?

2.) On Hinrich's attempted pass deep into the post in the OT, what was the deal? Was the pass low or should it have been caught? The pass was to Othella or AD... i think AD? Can’t remember off the tip of my head. 

3.) AARRRHGHGHHAHHHEHGHEGHEHGHGGGHHGHGH

Very upset with AD. I was saying the same thing at the game about the Duhon sub. Seems like a tall order to come off the bench after not playing in a very long time to guard Billups. Billups shook Duhon like he was not even there.

Very emotional game tonight. Some were saying this was the worst loss since MJ... and yah... there were some jokes over the years... but this one may be the most painful. Once you are emotionally involved again... they can hurt. Lots of long faces in my section of the arena after this one.

A nice game from Chapu tonight, IMO. 

That game was an old school Bulls-Pistons slug fest. The refs were really letting them play out there. One of the more entertaining games I’ve seen in a long time.


----------



## The Krakken

Mr. T said:


> If you're going to be rude, why not just address me directly? I disagree with ScottMay, but at least he's not trying to cheap shot me.


How's this. Edited for maiking it personal.. --Krak 

For your information, I was not talking about you. Edited for maiking it personal.. --Krak

I was addressing his crusade to convert everyone to the "Jump on Skiles for this loss" bandwagon, which, right or wrong IS A LOSING BATTLE HERE, no matter who the converts are.

And for the second straight time, you jumped out of line, and for the second straight time, I've had to call you on your propensity to tell me what I "meant" and or was "thinking".

Edited for maiking it personal.. --Krak


Thanks to the mods for calling my error in judgement to my attention and giving me the opportunity to correct this myself.

My sentiment about making snap judgements (and subsequent decision) stands though....


----------



## Mr. T

x.


----------



## mizenkay

Mr. T said:


> If you're going to be rude, why not just address me directly? I disagree with ScottMay, but at least he's not trying to cheap shot me.


um, he quoted *scott may* when he said to "give it up" 

what's the beef?

midnight rule!!


:wink: :kiss:


----------



## ChiBron

kukoc4ever said:


> A couple of questions. I didn't have the benefit of replay at the UC.
> 
> Plays in the OT.
> 
> 1.) Hinrich's attempted pass to the cutting Chandler on the cut. What happened... bad pass or was Chandler not cutting at full speed for some reason?


Bad pass. I mean comeon, running a pick n' roll with TC in crunch time? It would've been a miracle if TC had even laid a hand on the ball. Either way, bad pass, and an even worse decision.



> 2.) On Hinrich's attempted pass deep into the post in the OT, what was the deal? Was the pass low or should it have been caught? The pass was to Othella or AD... i think AD? Can’t remember off the tip of my head.


I believe it was to AD. The pass was too low. And once again, I don't know y he even attempted that pass. The paint was crowded. There was no way he could've caught the ball and gotten a decent look. Just another bad decision.


----------



## GB

Mr. T said:


> To be honest I was more disappointed in Kirk.



:boohoo:


----------



## The Krakken

mizenkay said:


> um, he quoted *scott may* when he said to "give it up"
> 
> what's the beef?
> 
> midnight rule!!
> 
> 
> :wink: :kiss:


 :clap: This is why I went to jail for you in the first place. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

































--PS--I was joking about the jail thing. Both back then and now...I think that needs to be stated since some people took me a little too seriously when I said that.


----------



## kukoc4ever

SPMJ said:


> Bad pass. I mean comeon, running a pick n' roll with TC in crunch time? It would've been a miracle if TC had even laid a hand on the ball. Either way, bad pass, and an even worse decision.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was to AD. The pass was too low. And once again, I don't know y he even attempted that pass. The paint was crowded. There was no way he could've caught the ball and gotten a decent look. Just another bad decision.


That was my impression as well. Seemed like they could have burned some more time off the clock. Also, I thought Gordon should have sniffed the rock. He's been our man in the 4th quarter this year.


The AD turnover at the end made me sick. Duhon getting burned like that made me sick as well. I can't imagine what it must be like to sit on the bench for an hour and then have to go in to the game and guard Billups in an ISO situation. Even the best defenders have to get warmed up I would think. Those guys are in a lather and Duhon is cold as ice. Its not like bringing in a taller player like Tyson to contest a shot. Duhon only really has his quickness and instincts out there. 

Oh well. That was a playoff level game and we almost knocked them off. We could give them a run in a 7 game series like that. I'm glad the refs let them play... that was a very, very physical game.


----------



## bullet

It hurts , especially the way we lost , But we can't win them all , and Pistons ain't a bad team to lose to...


----------



## BenDengGo

he are the predictions of the people who said the pistons will win...

El Chapu 88-82 / diff. 5
7th Watch 89-81 / diff. 7
kukoc4ever 90-88 / diff. 9
hook em horns 94-86 / diff. 11
TB#1 92-78 / diff. 13
copper 97-88 / diff. 16

chapu gets 150
7th watch gets 100

i'm going to raise the points in the next games.


----------



## BenDengGo

did nocioni guard hamilton ??

wow he held him for 2-17 for just 6 points !!! awesome

my boy tyson merged once gain big time, i wonder why not all the bulls posters are in my club.


----------



## ScottMay

kukoc4ever said:


> A couple of questions. I didn't have the benefit of replay at the UC.
> 
> Plays in the OT.
> 
> 1.) Hinrich's attempted pass to the cutting Chandler on the cut. What happened... bad pass or was Chandler not cutting at full speed for some reason?
> 
> 2.) On Hinrich's attempted pass deep into the post in the OT, what was the deal? Was the pass low or should it have been caught? The pass was to Othella or AD... i think AD? Can’t remember off the tip of my head.
> 
> 3.) AARRRHGHGHHAHHHEHGHEGHEHGHGGGHHGHGH
> 
> Very upset with AD. I was saying the same thing at the game about the Duhon sub. Seems like a tall order to come off the bench after not playing in a very long time to guard Billups. Billups shook Duhon like he was not even there.
> 
> Very emotional game tonight. Some were saying this was the worst loss since MJ... and yah... there were some jokes over the years... but this one may be the most painful. Once you are emotionally involved again... they can hurt. Lots of long faces in my section of the arena after this one.
> 
> A nice game from Chapu tonight, IMO.
> 
> That game was an old school Bulls-Pistons slug fest. The refs were really letting them play out there. One of the more entertaining games I’ve seen in a long time.


1. Kirk's pass was behind Tyson and at ankle height. Even if the pass had been on target, this play was an offensive foul waiting to happen.

2. Wallace made a great tip-away on that post pass to AD, but again I question the decision to run the play in the first place. What is AD going to do with the ball in that spot? Get it blocked or turn it over on a pass back to the outside. 

Other: 

I know it's standard operating procedure to try and get the ball in-bounds as quickly as possible when the opponent is setting up a press. But AD? I mean, has he thrown an in-bounds pass under duress all season long? I can't remember one. This is where not having Deng hurts -- like Pippen, he's an ideal inbounder. Good size, good length, usually good decision-making. I don't see passes as bad as AD's in my pick-up games.

Nocioni played a real solid game on both ends. I feel real confident in his shot if he's wide-open and shooting from a set position. He gets into trouble when he's doing things off the dribble, but I would have no problem running some drive and dish sets for him.

And yes, the rivalry is back and that was one hell of a game. But more salt to pour into the wound -- even though the Bulls have proven they can win in Detroit, I would hate to go into a playoff series with them not having beaten them on home soil in five years. A W last night would have given us all kinds of great mo (we could still easily end up at 6, after all).


----------



## Good Hope

BenDengGo said:


> did nocioni guard hamilton ??
> 
> wow he held him for 2-17 for just 6 points !!! awesome
> 
> my boy tyson merged once gain big time, i wonder why not all the bulls posters are in my club.


Kirk did. He did a great job disrupting him all night long. The poor shooting percentage of the Bulls was directly correlated with the amount of energy they all expended on the defensive end. It was a great game.

I watched the feed from Detroit. At the beginning, the announcers (who are super-homers, by the way) were just expecting Detroit to take control of the game. But the Bulls kept fighting back. They finally had to give the Bulls credit, especially Kirk, Othella and Tyson. They correctly observed that the Bulls lost their team-oriented play when Ben came in, and that he played out of control a number of times. 

Personally, I think the Bulls lost their focus in front of their home crowd. They got caught up in the emotion of the moment, rather than do what they had to do. I realized that's what Skiles means about being a better team on the road. They do much better when they aren't trying to feed off the emotions, and instead are focused on surgically dismantling the other team. 

I mean, you had to be happy with how hard the Bulls fought, how they never gave up, and how they consistently disrupted the Pistons' offensive flow. 

You could also see that they are still a young team, that isn't quite in control of what they are trying to do offensively, in the face of fierce opposition. 

But they could have and should have won this game, and I believe that they would have--on the road.

I think they made the Pistons take notice. Some of them are brushing it off, but Billups said as much in the game recap -- he said, you have to beat this team. They won't give it to you. 

What a tremendous turnaround is all I can say. Just a little more maturing is necessary. Especially, the team needs to learn how to positively channel the homecourt emotion, and not get caught up in it. 

It reminds me of how the 2002-03 Bulls were so good at home, and so terrible on the road. They only lived by emotion. But they had no mental toughness to take their game on the road. Now, it's almost the opposite. The next step is to keep their mental toughness, and use the crowd's emotion as one of their weapons to beat their opponents down, without letting it sway their own moods.


----------



## mizenkay

reviews are in from the DIME Smack crew:

_The lane was not a place for the faint of heart in the Bulls/Pistons OT game last night. Tyson Chandler, Antonio Davis and Othella Harrington *strapped it on* against Ben Wallace, ’Sheed and Antonio McDyess and went to battle under the glass. Every missed shot led to a fierce scrap for the rock, but it was Detroit who won out in the end to clinch the Central Division title for a fourth consecutive year … Chauncey Billups dressed up like Ben Gordon in the fourth quarter and OT, coming up with huge ice water buckets, including the game-winner right in a stumbling Chris Duhon’s mug … The Pistons announcers – big-time homers – were just beside themselves that the Bulls weren’t giving in to Detroit …_

http://www.dimemag.com/smack.asp


----------



## such sweet thunder

god, i hate the phrase "strap it on." there must be a better term of art.


----------



## bullsville

such sweet thunder said:


> god, i hate the phrase "strap it on." there must be a better term of art.


Maybe miz likes to "strap it on"? The bold letters are hers... :rbanana:


----------



## mizenkay

bullsville said:


> Maybe miz likes to "strap it on"? The bold letters are hers... :rbanana:



*ahem* only did that cause that particular phrase was one bandied about by skiles last year about kirk and we all had a bit of fun with it. 

honest. 



:raised_ey


----------



## bullsville

mizenkay said:


> *ahem* only did that cause that particular phrase was one bandied about by skiles last year about kirk and we all had a bit of fun with it.
> 
> honest.
> 
> 
> 
> :raised_ey


OK, I believe you... 

Still, if you are ever in Florida, look us up. :angel:


----------

